# Installation XCode



## Callebaut (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

C'est mon premier message, j'espère que je poste au bon endroit 

J'essaye d'installer le package XCode Tools (XCode 3.0) sur mon Mac OS X 10.5.8 à partir de mon cd d'installation. L'installation échoue et j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :










Quel est le problème ? Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (24 Mars 2011)

http://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wo/5.1.17.2.1.3.3.1.0.1.1.0.3.3.3.3.1

*Xcode 3.1.4 Developer Tools*

http://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wa/download?path=%2FDeveloper_Tools%2Fxcode_3.1.4_developer_tools%2Fxcode314_2809_developerdvd.dmg&wosid=1E31VCB4sPFF3DdkQx61aSVMRJk


----------

